# No More Case Stock



## BadWolf4531 (Dec 28, 2019)

We were told today that we are no longer going to have case stock. With the exception of bulk, seasonal, and transition merchandise, everything is to be de-trashed and all locations will now be open stock. Any other stores getting this directive?


----------



## BoxCutter (Dec 28, 2019)

Welcome to the Ladder-less Back Room.


----------



## Fluttervale (Dec 28, 2019)

If you do a good job of auditing and exfing it should be pretty straightforward for now.

If not...


----------



## xNightStockerx (Dec 28, 2019)

mathprofmatt said:


> We were told today that we are no longer going to have case stock. With the exception of bulk, seasonal, and transition merchandise, everything is to be de-trashed and all locations will now be open stock. Any other stores getting this directive?


Told last week the same.


----------



## Aae19 (Dec 28, 2019)

It's honestly not too bad, deboxed everything about 2 months ago and it takes less time to do 1 for 1's.


----------



## BadWolf4531 (Dec 28, 2019)

Fluttervale said:


> If you do a good job of auditing and exfing it should be pretty straightforward for now.
> 
> If not...



If only. TMs have been told not to audit for almost a year now.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Dec 28, 2019)

I can do this (and have been doing it) for a while with my product, but I think I have it easier than some.  Personal care and pharmacy products are generally small and fit into waco boxes with no trouble.  Makes it a lot easier when I pull my 1 for 1 batches and I'm NOT pulling full cases to put out only 1 or 2 items from the case.  I can manage mostly without a ladder, but not when I getting a lot of transition like now.


----------



## jenna (Dec 28, 2019)

Works fine in my area.  Been doing this for awhile.

Can't imagine it in Home or Toys or Bev.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Dec 28, 2019)

mathprofmatt said:


> TMs have been told not to audit for almost a year now.


During a visit last fall, I was told I could audit if I talked to my TL or another leader first.  Well.... I still audit without touching base first, but they know that I'm responsible about it.  This happened after we'd also been told not to audit, ever.


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 28, 2019)

FlowTeamChick said:


> During a visit last fall, I was told I could audit if I talked to my TL or another leader first.  Well.... I still audit without touching base first, but they know that I'm responsible about it.  This happened after we'd also been told not to audit, ever.


As long as you clear the drastic count no one should say shit


----------



## Formina Sage (Dec 28, 2019)

Can someone red pill me on what 1-for-1 is?


----------



## jenna (Dec 28, 2019)

It's a pull (batch created to pull from the BR) that is to be completed daily.

Sell one item, pull that item from the BR to fill the shelf to Capacity.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

No more autopulls.


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 28, 2019)

I


jenna said:


> It's a pull (batch created to pull from the BR) that is to be completed daily.
> 
> Sell one item, pull that item from the BR to fill the shelf to Capacity.


Incorrect


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 28, 2019)

Formina Sage said:


> Can someone red pill me on what 1-for-1 is?


One for one is a pull batch called manual caf . Man caf pulls for the whole department ie otc so it will fill from a1 to a10 and not just what sold.  Also man caf gets dropped after the truck has been acknowledged and the autofill falls into the man caf so you wouldn’t pull it twice . To drop man caf you scan item , then exf , top right fill group and then select one for one.


----------



## GRC (Dec 28, 2019)

One for one is basically just a new name for "fill for depth", isn't it?


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 28, 2019)

GRC said:


> One for one is basically just a new name for "fill for depth", isn't it?


That’s exactly what it is just a fancier name


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Dec 28, 2019)

mathprofmatt said:


> We were told today that we are no longer going to have case stock. With the exception of bulk, seasonal, and transition merchandise, everything is to be de-trashed and all locations will now be open stock. Any other stores getting this directive?



Conveniently after we stop getting OneSpot 60pks of socks I see


----------



## jenna (Dec 28, 2019)

1 for 1 s also pull any items for newly set POGs that weren’t pulled & stocked correctly when initially set.


----------



## Selfish (Dec 28, 2019)

It's just Fill for Depth. If the capacity is 6, it will pull until the quantity is also 6. Doesn't matter what the product is (save for product where stowed quantity isn't tracked, then it's goofy) or how long ago it set.

It's better than autofills in some cases and worse in others. If we have 15 bottles of ketchup on the shelf and guests only buy 2 each day, there's no good reason to replenish daily.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 28, 2019)

jenna said:


> 1 for 1 s also pull any items for newly set POGs that weren’t pulled & stocked correctly when initially set.


Thank you, that's what I suspected when it had me pull a ton of stuff that was not on the floor.


----------



## Fluttervale (Dec 29, 2019)

mathprofmatt said:


> If only. TMs have been told not to audit for almost a year now.



Us too.

The deal in my store is that only TLs audit.  So they are obligated to come find a leader.

I'm hanging up a notebook for dpcis and hope that will help.  I also try to audit whenever I can.


----------



## rd123 (Dec 29, 2019)

I think the one for ones are designed towards this objective. It makes me pull all the case stock even if it wants just one or two quantities of a dpci. But one way I felt it’s good . My backroom now has plenty of space. Always do one for ones first and then push truck.


----------



## Logo (Dec 29, 2019)

Are you detrashing off the truck or during push?


----------



## seasonaldude (Dec 29, 2019)

I'll believe it when I see it. Theoretically, it would make my job easier. However, I have serious doubts that Inbounds and GM will be given the payroll hours to consistently do it and keep everything well organized, especially after seeing the latest schedule. Maybe, if the DC actually comes through and sends us less freight with fewer casepacks on a just in time basis. I'm told our DC leadership doesn't see that as a realistic possibility for a long time though, as in they're years away.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 29, 2019)

Are any of the stores going ladderless and/or told no more case stock enhance SFS stores? Given that we're not just stocking our store but stocking for hundreds of online orders I don't know if my store could ever convert to ladderless or no case stock.

I wouldn't mind, personally, I hate having to haul bulky, heavy things up and down ladders or spend time dealing with the Wave or whatever, but I don't see how it could be possible at a store that's already pretty high volume, plus enhanced SFS, to boot.


----------



## Aae19 (Dec 29, 2019)

When my store went through the process of no case packs they scanned every box before opening to see if we could send anything back. When we get trucks, after we have pushed everything to the floor if we have multiple case packs still left that need to detrashed/backstock we scan them to see if they can go back. Basically we keep what is projected sales and we will need. From my understanding most of the stores in my district and nearby districts are running it this way.

Store is 70% ladderless. Some areas in the store are just not meant to be ladderless.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 29, 2019)

i sure hope this happens but not holding my breath

my store is still 90% full in the backroom all the way up to the ceiling


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 29, 2019)

I wonder if a mispick will be noticed when detrashing?


----------



## hufflepuff (Dec 29, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I wonder if a mispick will be noticed when detrashing?



Are there stores that still care about mispicks? Aside from the remaining handful of us (ex)brtm's in my store they get completely ignored nowadays.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Dec 29, 2019)

IWishIKnew said:


> Are any of the stores going ladderless and/or told no more case stock enhance SFS stores? Given that we're not just stocking our store but stocking for hundreds of online orders I don't know if my store could ever convert to ladderless or no case stock.
> 
> I wouldn't mind, personally, I hate having to haul bulky, heavy things up and down ladders or spend time dealing with the Wave or whatever, but I don't see how it could be possible at a store that's already pretty high volume, plus enhanced SFS, to boot.


Agreed.  My store isn't high volume, but we do a ton of SFS.  Most of the year, we can do pretty well with keeping back stock on lower shelves, but 4th quarter, it's stacked up there really, really high.


hufflepuff said:


> Are there stores that still care about mispicks?


My store does.  At least it's something that's mentioned in my review every year, along with reporting empty packages, because I notice this stuff.
Funny thing about a recent mispick - had a case where the label said body wash, but the box was way small.  Nope, it was hand soap.  Ok, scan the label and report the mispick.  The very next box, it was reversed.  Simple error of the labels getting swapped.  Of all the mispicks I've seen over the years, I've never had it turn out that way.


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 29, 2019)

rd123 said:


> It makes me pull all the case stock even if it wants just one or two quantities of a dpci.


Have you checked your grouping?


----------



## rd123 (Dec 29, 2019)

allnew2 said:


> Have you checked your grouping?


Grouping means what?


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 29, 2019)

I've found pulls to be entirely inconsistent on whether they want me to pull the case stock or individuals. Pulling pillows tonight, frex, half of them wanted me to pull 12 to fill 2 slots, the other have had me breaking apart casepacks for 1 or 2. Do. not. get.


----------



## MareMichigan (Dec 29, 2019)

Mispicks are the bane of my existence for a while, they sent me so much good and gather fruit pouches that had been mislabeled, now I have like 80 of one kind that I'm never going to get rid of because they kept trying to resupply the flavor they kept slapping on the same wrong one.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Dec 29, 2019)

rd123 said:


> Grouping means what?


Locations in the backroom are grouped into different types of locations:

Lowercase: Bottom casepack locations
Open stock: Waco’s or Sometimes open shelves for things like shoes or larger items that fit in light duty (depends on your profile)
Uppercase: Higher up casepack locations
Remote: Steel locations, risers and containers

Lower/upper case locations are casepack locations and will always ask you to pull the entire case even if they only need a couple. The system does this in order for you to properly detrash the case and backstock the remaining items in an open stock location since it’s no longer an entire case. Proper Grouping is also important for pathing when you pull.


----------



## CoolLife24 (Dec 30, 2019)

Omg can my store do this picking would be like 100 times faster and pushing without having to unpack stuff from the case pacl


----------



## can't touch this (Dec 30, 2019)

Formina Sage said:


> Can someone red pill me on what 1-for-1 is?



It's a conspiracy by corporate to take away more payroll...shhh don't tell anybody or they'll SHUT IT DOWN and throw you in a FEMA camp


----------



## Mikuhl (Dec 30, 2019)

Less stuff on trucks? That means DC has more time to send electronics more books! Double! Triple! A whole truck of Rachel Hollis!!!


----------



## rd123 (Dec 30, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Locations in the backroom are group into different types of locations:
> 
> Lowercase: Bottom casepack locations
> Open stock: Waco’s or Sometimes open shelves for things like shoes or larger items that fit in light duty (depends on your profile)
> ...


My backroom aisles are grouped like what you said and we back stock following this direction. But some people (May be new hires) back stock open cases high up or in different fill groups. I try to fix them as much as possible. While I do one for ones first it makes me pull all open stock and may be the cases on the bottom shelf first and after all open stock is pulled it starts the case packs . Finally if any of my fill groups are back stocked  in wrong areas those comes up. But I noticed sometimes even if there are enough open stock for a dpci it chooses not to pull that and pulls a case stock instead.


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 30, 2019)

rd123 said:


> My backroom aisles are grouped like what you said and we back stock following this direction. But some people (May be new hires) back stock open cases high up or in different fill groups. I try to fix them as much as possible. While I do one for ones first it makes me pull all open stock and may be the cases on the bottom shelf first and after all open stock is pulled it starts the case packs . Finally if any of my fill groups are back stocked  in wrong areas those comes up. But I noticed sometimes even if there are enough open stock for a dpci it chooses not to pull that and pulls a case stock instead.


It should send you to pull open stock first , lower case and last is upper case .


----------



## FailFaux (Jan 1, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> It should send you to pull open stock first , lower case and last is upper case .


No, now it pulls Open Stock + Lower Stock at the same time. Then uppercase.

Used to be down:
- Down the aisle: Open Stock
- Back to the beginning: Lower stock
- Back to the end: Upper stock

Which I understand the efficiency for the newer method, but its frustrating because the old method made throwing boxes so much easier.


----------



## Bonnie Dundee (Jan 3, 2020)

mathprofmatt said:


> We were told today that we are no longer going to have case stock. With the exception of bulk, seasonal, and transition merchandise, everything is to be de-trashed and all locations will now be open stock. Any other stores getting this directive?


We are working on our section of the backroom now.  Lord only knows where all the beverages are going to go.

We had already moved all of GRC2 and GRC1, and my GRC2 man caf was still over 100 items.


----------



## MareMichigan (Jan 6, 2020)

Bonnie Dundee said:


> We are working on our section of the backroom now.  Lord only knows where all the beverages are going to go.
> 
> We had already moved all of GRC2 and GRC1, and my GRC2 man caf was still over 100 items.


We're drowning in BEV and SNCK, I have no idea how those are going to go caseless anytime soon. They sent way too much for the new year reset


----------



## Bonnie Dundee (Jan 6, 2020)

MareMichigan said:


> We're drowning in BEV and SNCK, I have no idea how those are going to go caseless anytime soon. They sent way too much for the new year reset


Well, it worked...we purged everything and got caseless so far in all but one aisle, and we are finishing that up today.


----------



## rd123 (Jan 6, 2020)

My TL told that there is no plans for a case less backroom yet. But some changes are coming that helps backroom to be more organized. Sounds good. But don’t know when we are going to start that.


----------



## Staffwoman (Jan 7, 2020)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Locations in the backroom are group into different types of locations:
> 
> Lowercase: Bottom casepack locations
> Open stock: Waco’s or Sometimes open shelves for things like shoes or larger items that fit in light duty (depends on your profile)
> ...



There is zero backroom maintenance or knowledge now. Grouping? How many of the DBO'S  at my store know what grouping is? Zero. There's no one to teach them because all that knowledge left.


----------



## balthrop (Jan 7, 2020)

Staffwoman said:


> There is zero backroom maintenance or knowledge now. Grouping? How many of the DBO'S  at my store know what grouping is? Zero. There's no one to teach them because all that knowledge left.


oi. *waves Hand* 

still here M8 ain't got me yet gov'nor


all really horrible jokes aside.  there is all of three actual backroom trained tm left that here in hell pit #156.  this whole no case stock nonsense should just be called "ways to increase outdates and unlocated merchandise in the backroom."

further aside can Target come up with a new and different way of doing things that isn't 85% utter shite?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 7, 2020)

balthrop said:


> further aside can Target come up with a new and different way of doing things that isn't 85% utter shite?


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Jan 7, 2020)

Target's reply?  "Hold muh beer."


----------



## Aredhel (Jan 7, 2020)

IWishIKnew said:


> Are any of the stores going ladderless and/or told no more case stock enhance SFS stores? Given that we're not just stocking our store but stocking for hundreds of online orders I don't know if my store could ever convert to ladderless or no case stock.
> 
> I wouldn't mind, personally, I hate having to haul bulky, heavy things up and down ladders or spend time dealing with the Wave or whatever, but I don't see how it could be possible at a store that's already pretty high volume, plus enhanced SFS, to boot.


High volume Super and what to do with all the upstairs space. Too pricey to be unused. SFS turf I guess.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 7, 2020)

We're hi-vol & went ladderless so now you see TMs climbing shelves like monkeys whenever leadership isn't back there.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Jan 7, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> We're hi-vol & went ladderless so now you see TMs climbing shelves like monkeys whenever leadership isn't back there.



I'm fat and get winded easily...my luck, I would fall and break my neck


----------



## CoolLife24 (Jan 7, 2020)

i Hope my store does no case packs...faster to stock


----------



## balthrop (Jan 8, 2020)

CoolLife24 said:


> i Hope my store does no case packs...faster to stock


 LOL Nope


----------



## Bosch (Jan 8, 2020)

balthrop said:


> LOL Nope



I know right.. 😆 Give them the cosmetics repacks. They will beg to go back to chem and work all those cases.


----------



## seasonaldude (Jan 11, 2020)

My store started on this project today. Never have I had so many conversations about "the idiots at corporate" as I had today. There was not a single drop of Kool Aide to be found in the building.


----------



## Fluttervale (Jan 11, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> My store started on this project today. Never have I had so many conversations about "the idiots at corporate" as I had today. There was not a single drop of Kool Aide to be found in the building.



I like the idea of it, but it’s not going to work if the warehouse insists I need an extra ten cases of everything on the Annie’s salesplanner.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jan 11, 2020)

I like the idea. But I take issue with taking mirrors out of the box. What about street dated products like the action figures that come out tomorrow?  I think some things should stay in the box. Why bother taking single boxed items out?  1 lamp in a box. It’s safer in the box than out.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jan 11, 2020)

I also dislike it for our generation. Just slap the sfs label on it and you don’t have to box it up.


----------



## jenna (Jan 11, 2020)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> I like the idea. But I take issue with taking mirrors out of the box. What about street dated products like the action figures that come out tomorrow?  I think some things should stay in the box. Why bother taking single boxed items out?  1 lamp in a box. It’s safer in the box than out.



That's why I can't picture this going well in Home - so many easy to break items are safer if stored in the original packaging...

I have also sold toys in the original case to make it easier for the guest to Gift Wrap the item.


----------



## Staffwoman (Jan 12, 2020)

jenna said:


> That's why I can't picture this going well in Home - so many easy to break items are safer if stored in the original packaging...
> 
> I have also sold toys in the original case to make it easier for the guest to Gift Wrap the item.



Sometimes, there is no common sense with company directives. Of course, there are always people willing to defend the directives no matter what. I really can't imagine unboxing 15 pallets of toys, especially when our naive ETL took out several layers of shelves in October. But hey, who are we? Oh right,  just the people who have to deal with dumb decisions everyday.


----------



## Bosch (Jan 12, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> We're hi-vol & went ladderless so now you see TMs climbing shelves like monkeys whenever leadership isn't back there.



I am a mountain goat, but not a spider monkey.. I can climb stuff but not risking breaking my ass and back anymore than I am already am for these people.. No ladder? Guess we just don't need it.


----------



## PogDog (May 18, 2020)

SD came to me recently and said we're next in line for caseless. But, they didn't have any formal details or what it entails to convert. I'll be overseeing the process with another TM. I own GM2 (Essentials), what is the process to convert? What should I be mindful of (I saw something about swadding/rev log often for excess cases... looking at you TIDE)? How will this impact bulk steel? What areas should we focus on first? I'm going into this blind, but have profiled most of my aisles as open stock already... do I need to have wacos on every shelf?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 18, 2020)

PogDog said:


> SD came to me recently and said we're next in line for caseless. But, they didn't have any formal details or what it entails to convert. I'll be overseeing the process with another TM. I own GM2 (Essentials), what is the process to convert? What should I be mindful of (I saw something about swadding/rev log often for excess cases... looking at you TIDE)? How will this impact bulk steel? What areas should we focus on first? I'm going into this blind, but have profiled most of my aisles as open stock already... do I need to have wacos on every shelf?


Sadly yes. No higher than 6 feet.


----------



## seasonaldude (May 18, 2020)

PogDog said:


> SD came to me recently and said we're next in line for caseless. But, they didn't have any formal details or what it entails to convert. I'll be overseeing the process with another TM. I own GM2 (Essentials), what is the process to convert? What should I be mindful of (I saw something about swadding/rev log often for excess cases... looking at you TIDE)? How will this impact bulk steel? What areas should we focus on first? I'm going into this blind, but have profiled most of my aisles as open stock already... do I need to have wacos on every shelf?



Yeah. Order wacos. Lots and lots of wacos. More than you can possibly think you'll need. (Because you'll need them and getting them in is slow as hell.) Also order backroom shelf labels. You'll need lots of those. The actual process of going caseless isn't difficult. It's just very time-consuming. Just start one aisle at a time. What we found worked is to purge the entire aisle. While the DBO pushed everything out, the TL over the area reconfigured all the shelves and set it all up to make it caseless backstock ready.

We were one of the first districts to do it. If you don't have the wacos, you end up with too many items in one location. It becomes a real problem with keeping similar looking items apart, especially in areas like chem where every freaking Tide Pod bottle looks the same.

Not going to lie. It's a slog to set up. But, it does make 1for1s easier and your DBOs no longer reflexively blame fulfillment for their backroom errors so you'll have a better idea who is doing things wrong. Although from a fulfillment perspective it's a mixed bag and I'd rather have case stock in some areas when looking for unlocated product.


----------



## SigningLady (May 18, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Sadly yes. No higher than 6 feet.



This makes me laugh. We are caseless (more or less) and let me tell you, our snack aisle in the backroom has loose items all the way up to the top shelf. Makes pulling a bitch to say the least. And there is stuff crammed anywhere and everywhere, same DPCIs are in several different locations. A royal pain in the ass because our DBOs are lazy and no one holds them accountable for their chaos. And it's not just snack; hba, stat, Bev are all also chaos run.

My advice for a store switching to caseless: figure what the expectations are for how it should look, and make sure everyone who is backstocking anything knows exactly what those expectations are. Or you will regret it.


----------



## PogDog (May 18, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> Yeah. Order wacos. Lots and lots of wacos. More than you can possibly think you'll need. (Because you'll need them and getting them in is slow as hell.) Also order backroom shelf labels. You'll need lots of those. The actual process of going caseless isn't difficult. It's just very time-consuming. Just start one aisle at a time. What we found worked is to purge the entire aisle. While the DBO pushed everything out, the TL over the area reconfigured all the shelves and set it all up to make it caseless backstock ready.
> 
> We were one of the first districts to do it. If you don't have the wacos, you end up with too many items in one location. It becomes a real problem with keeping similar looking items apart, especially in areas like chem where every freaking Tide Pod bottle looks the same.
> 
> Not going to lie. It's a slog to set up. But, it does make 1for1s easier and your DBOs no longer reflexively blame fulfillment for their backroom errors so you'll have a better idea who is doing things wrong. Although from a fulfillment perspective it's a mixed bag and I'd rather have case stock in some areas when looking for unlocated product.



The real kicker... I just reprofiled nearly every backroom aisle for my departments. I did set up most of HBA to be caseless (started with wacos on the bottom). We have a few pallets of narrow wacos (3 inch, I think), but not a lot of wide ones (6 inch). Is there a planogram for caseless? Heard wacos are on backorder now, since apparently everyone was instructed to do caseless at the same time. Seriously, if this is an initiative that the company wants, they should be sending wacos and instructions on a store-by-store system so that there isn't a run on supplies all at the same time.

What's the process for oversized items (we currently backstock small bags of pet food and pet beds in aisle)? Having open shelves, vs. wacos makes more sense... but since the pandemic, those shelves have been treated as case space. Is the bigger change to caseless, getting the team to detrash and understand that there's no cases anymore?


----------



## PogDog (May 18, 2020)

SigningLady said:


> This makes me laugh. We are caseless (more or less) and let me tell you, our snack aisle in the backroom has loose items all the way up to the top shelf. Makes pulling a bitch to say the least. And there is stuff crammed anywhere and everywhere, same DPCIs are in several different locations. A royal pain in the ass because our DBOs are lazy and no one holds them accountable for their chaos. And it's not just snack; hba, stat, Bev are all also chaos run.
> 
> My advice for a store switching to caseless: figure what the expectations are for how it should look, and make sure everyone who is backstocking anything knows exactly what those expectations are. Or you will regret it.



That's what I figured. I've set up a decent amount of my backroom aisles as open stock... to make 141s easier. But, that was when it was maintained by a single DBO. Now that it's total chaos and inbound is backstocking mostly... those aisles look like total shit with whatever, where ever. PETS is the worst right now (it doesn't help that the DC won't stop over supplying us).

I really need to understand the swadd process and get my DBOs to consider swadding on a regular basis, if we're to implement caseless. Not sure how that would work after implementing caseless.


----------



## seasonaldude (May 18, 2020)

PogDog said:


> Is the bigger change to caseless, getting the team to detrash and understand that there's no cases anymore?



Pretty much. We're not caseless in all aisles because in some it's insane. As @SigningLady wrote snack is an issue. Going caseless there would be pure insanity. But, anywhere that you can go caseless it's just retraining DBOs that they have to go caseless. Every shelf needs to be reprofiled to open stock. You'll likely have a lot of backsliding because TMs can be lazy. Just talk to your fulfillment team. Tell them if they find a case pack in an open stock location, to just pull it all out, take what they need and leave the rest at the end of the aisle. Let's your DBOs no in a not very subtle way that one way or another they'll have to deal with backstocking that stuff, so why not do what they are supposed to do the first time?


----------



## jenna (May 18, 2020)

I went "caseless" before this became a thing.

Pulling 1-4-1s and knowing SFS newbies could decimate my BR location accuracy provided all the incentive I needed to get rid of my cases. 😁


----------



## Aredhel (May 18, 2020)

Maybe I’m missing something but it seems there’s a lot of wasted space on the highest shelves. Gotta pay for it why not use it.


----------



## allnew2 (May 18, 2020)

PogDog said:


> really need to understand the swadd process and get my DBOs to consider swadding on a regular basis, if we're to implement caseless. Not sure how that would work after implementing caseless.


No longer named swadd. Instead is now a transfer ( merchandise sweep) a lot easier . Basically you go to revlog , click the 3 dots on the top right , select create transfer , type your dc no ( that’s from where you get your trailers ) if you don’t know ask your inbound Tl or your receiver . After you do that you can start scanning items in your aisle and if it’s eligible for transfer it will let you add it and will tell you how much you can send . However what you need to make sure is that you  take it off location in my work. All transfer should be shipped on a wood pallet with a purple transfer label ( again ask your receiver ) or better yet after you are done adding you close it by clicking done and take it to the receiver and let him know it’s a transfer and has to go on your next sweep . 
BIG important thing only CASEPACKS can be transferred no open stock .If you have PIPO unbroken you can add that too something we weren’t able before with swadd. 
The only time when you can send open stock is when HQ is initiating  a exceptional sweep. But that will never happen for p1


----------



## CIHYFS (May 18, 2020)

Has sweep been turned back on for grocery?  I have about 50 cases of Progresso Split Green Pea Soup...


----------



## allnew2 (May 18, 2020)

CIHYFS said:


> Has sweep been turned back on for grocery?  I have about 50 cases of Progresso Split Green Pea Soup...


Yes. However due to corona virus it might say you need it for your forecast


----------



## Dream Baby (May 19, 2020)

Our store went "caseless" several months ago. The whole logic is so the SFS/OPU  doesn't have to pull a whole case then back stock the rest.

Taking items out of boxes that we don't even need yet makes no sense.

You now subject items to damage and loss and misplacement.

Our inventory got cancelled this year because of COVID19 so they have now idea how good or bad this new system until 2021.


----------



## daemon (May 19, 2020)

This is a fn nightmare for grocery.


----------



## seasonaldude (May 19, 2020)

daemon said:


> This is a fn nightmare for grocery.



Counterpoint: It's wonderful for grocery. No, really. It is. Hear me out.

You have to understand the fulfillment process. When an order comes in if something is located in the back, fulfillment must pull it from the back. So, let's take a real common OPU item right now: marshmallows. Fuck marshmellows. Market doesn't need any more on the floor, so they backstocked a case of 24 of them. Your fulfifillment TM comes by and has to open that casepack to take one package out. Now, what's supposed to happen: well the fulfillment TM is supposed to put the other 23 packages of fucking marshmallows in a waco. Have you seen what 23 packages of marshmallows look like in a waco? Do you even have enough open space to put 23 packages of marshmallows in one waco? Probably not. 

So what's going to happen in reality? Your frustrated fulfillment TM is going to shove the open case right back where she found it and backstock it as 23 or she's going to pull it out and just leave it at the end of the aisle under the logic that market can see if it goes out when they do their pulls (ummm....it won't that's why it was backstocked. Duh.) No matter how often we harped on fulfillment to stop doing that, it would inevitably happen because fulfillment is busy and doesn't have time for that shit. (Seriously, I remember one order for 42 bottles of flavored water. It was for one or two bottles for seemingly every damn type of flavored water we sell. Almost all of it was in gigantic casepacks in the back. And, this of course was at 8am on a Friday, which is more or less all hell's breaking loose time for OPUs. What the hell was I supposed to do with all the extra bottles of water? My store's DBO and I still joke about it because of course I just left those casepacks at the end of the aisle with a note that said "Sorry, I'll help you figure out what to do with this if I have time later.)

But, see caseless offers a simple solution for everyone here. You can just cut the top off the gigantic box of marshmallows. Put it in open stock and it's all good for everyone. Fulfillment just has to pick the one package. You just have to pull what you need in 1for1s. It works. And, of course it's not just marshmallows. It's all of those ridiculously large casepacks in market that creat headaches for fulfillment, which get transferred into headaches for market.

The real issue is that it doesn't make sense to have fulfillment pulling anything in market from the back unless the salesfloor is empty because FIFO. Something might be coming down the pipe about that before too long. It's being worked on.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 19, 2020)

caseless eggs or caseless yogurt good luck on those expiration dates.


----------



## GRC (May 19, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> caseless eggs or caseless yogurt good luck on those expiration dates.


Dairy, frozen, and produce still have cases in my store, since there's no real reason for them to be caseless because there's no fulfillment in those areas.


----------



## seasonaldude (May 19, 2020)

GRC said:


> Dairy, frozen, and produce still have cases in my store, since there's no real reason for them to be caseless because there's no fulfillment in those areas.



No fulfillment yet. And I do want to emphasize the yet. It's coming very soon. However, see my earlier post. For FIFO reasons once you get cold OPUs, fulfillment shouldn't be pulling that stuff from the back. So, you're good for casepacks as long as there is some of it on the floor.

Source: I'm in a pilot store. We're working out the kinks in the process right now. There are a lot of them naturally. But, corporate is very determined to jam this all through quickly kinks be damned.


----------



## PogDog (May 19, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> You can just cut the top off the gigantic box of marshmallows. Put it in open stock and it's all good for everyone.



Curious... is this method described in the setup procedure?


----------



## BoxCutter (May 19, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> But, corporate is very determined to jam this all through quickly kinks be damned.


I dare anyone to name one company initiative where this wasn't the case!


----------



## MavDog (May 19, 2020)

BoxCutter said:


> I dare anyone to name one company initiative where this wasn't the case!


This one isn't the case, because, you know, caseless


----------



## a1flow (May 20, 2020)

I told my etl it was so we can't send extra cases back to the DC. He wasn't to happy I said that.


----------



## Dream Baby (May 20, 2020)

GRC said:


> Dairy, frozen, and produce still have cases in my store, since there's no real reason for them to be caseless because there's no fulfillment in those areas.


Good point though I don't think anyone outside of the grocery wants to go into the coolers or freezers because it's cold.


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (May 21, 2020)

I was caseless and ladderless in dry and coolers/freezer with the he exception of some fresh meat and produce. It’s possible but you need excellent DBOs and routines around sfq, on hand accuracy and sto logic. Covid has def presented challenges! I have bulked up to 3 pallets of grocery and communicated to DSD, FBD and GVP, in hopes of a merch sweep. However we are still TO THE CEILING in snacks and no longer caseless. These higher ups are aware of what is being sent. Mysupport like crazy. Control what you can and communicate what you can’t control. Capitalize on holidays to “be bold” with displays to get out what snacks and condiments you can.


----------



## seasonaldude (May 21, 2020)

YugTegrat said:


> I can consistently keep 100+ UPH for SFS and 80-90 UPH for OPU



Bullshit. Pure bullshit. If you're going to inflate your numbers, at least keep them within reason. The Flash can't do that and neither can you. The only way that is possible is through consistently exploiting bugs in MPM's reporting or just having such an incredibly small sample size on some lucky batches that's it's meaningless.  I mean sure, that's possible if you get nothing but candy or baby food batches. This week, for example, we're dealing with BOGOs on swim and sandles plus sales on women's T-shirts and some dresses, and quarantined items. Also, we have online only deals on patio, furniture and bedding. Get the fuck out of here with your 100+ UPH claims. LMFAO. 

I will certainly admit to being biased in favor of fulfillment because I am fulfillment. But, I'm just being realisitic and somewhat political when writing that it's good to go caseless because fulfillment will inevitably mess up your backroom aisles. I did that because I was responding to a particular poster and didn't want to insult him.

Whatever though. The REAL reason for going caseless is because so many GM team members are lazy. They refuse to do things correctly. They get a casepack of freight and the majority of it won't go out? They don't open the casepack and just backstock the remainder. They just backstock that whole casepack. That fucks up the SFQs.  Corporate tried to solve this problem by making 1for1s a thing. That should have made any thinking GMTM think twice and understand that doing things right would make less overall work for themselves and fill their shelves appropriately. Alas, that didn't work. Caseless removes any incentive GM has to not stock their frieght on the floor. It's a fulfillment issue only because fulfillment has to open the casepacks that lazy GMTMs didn't want to open. It's a waste of fulfillment's time to deal with it. And, in case you didn't notice, fulfillment is the company's current strategy for growth. Yes, things are going to be done to meet our needs because that's where increased profit can be found going forward. Deal with it. I promise you more things to make things easier for fulfillment are in the works because that's where our growth is. None of this would be necessary if GM just did things correctly. They don't. So changes have to be made.


----------



## SigningLady (May 21, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> Bullshit. Pure bullshit. If you're going to inflate your numbers, at least keep them within reason. The Flash can't do that and neither can you. The only way that is possible is through consistently exploiting bugs in MPM's reporting or just having such an incredibly small sample size on some lucky batches that's it's meaningless.  I mean sure, that's possible if you get nothing but candy or baby food batches. This week, for example, we're dealing with BOGOs on swim and sandles plus sales on women's T-shirts and some dresses, and quarantined items. Also, we have online only deals on patio, furniture and bedding. Get the fuck out of here with your 100+ UPH claims. LMFAO.
> 
> I will certainly admit to being biased in favor of fulfillment because I am fulfillment. But, I'm just being realisitic and somewhat political when writing that it's good to go caseless because fulfillment will inevitably mess up your backroom aisles. I did that because I was responding to a particular poster and didn't want to insult him.
> 
> Whatever though. The REAL reason for going caseless is because so many GM team members are lazy. They refuse to do things correctly. They get a casepack of freight and the majority of it won't go out? They don't open the casepack and just backstock the remainder. They just backstock that whole casepack. That fucks up the SFQs.  Corporate tried to solve this problem by making 1for1s a thing. That should have made any thinking GMTM think twice and understand that doing things right would make less overall work for themselves and fill their shelves appropriately. Alas, that didn't work. Caseless removes any incentive GM has to not stock their frieght on the floor. It's a fulfillment issue only because fulfillment has to open the casepacks that lazy GMTMs didn't want to open. It's a waste of fulfillment's time to deal with it. And, in case you didn't notice, fulfillment is the company's current strategy for growth. Yes, things are going to be done to meet our needs because that's where increased profit can be found going forward. Deal with it. I promise you more things to make things easier for fulfillment are in the works because that's where our growth is. None of this would be necessary if GM just did things correctly. They don't. So changes have to be made.



I totally get what you are saying. And it all makes sense. But. Having to backstock 50+ loose jars of mayo on a shelf using a ladder because all the lower shelves are full makes me want to say fuck that on the process.

Again though, what you say makes sense. It is just frustrating that to make fulfillment easier, others have to work harder. And, I know, there are other issues at play contributing to that as well. Eventually, maybe we will get there. 🤞🏻


----------



## Khali43 (May 21, 2020)

I try to keep things caseless, but if we're getting product for endcaps or transitions, it's staying in the case.


----------



## seasonaldude (May 21, 2020)

SigningLady said:


> Having to backstock 50+ loose jars of mayo on a shelf using a ladder because all the lower shelves are full makes me want to say fuck that on the process.



Yeah, I get that. But, you having to do that is not what is wanted. I'm in a pilot store and that is not what we do. Cut off the top of the mayo case and you can put them in open stock as is. Visitors have never had a problem that we're doing it that way. Our current pilot project is all about market. The training for it specifically mentioned that grocery items shouldn't be left loose on the backroom shelves for food safety reasons. They need to be in wacos or in boxes to minimize any cross contamination or spillage issues.


----------



## SigningLady (May 21, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> Yeah, I get that. But, you having to do that is not what is wanted. I'm in a pilot store and that is not what we do. Cut off the top of the mayo case and you can put them in open stock as is. Visitors have never had a problem that we're doing it that way. Our current pilot project is all about market. The training for it specifically mentioned that grocery items shouldn't be left loose on the backroom shelves for food safety reasons. They need to be in wacos or in boxes to minimize any cross contamination or spillage issues.



Unfortunately my jars were from an endcap that came down and all the wacos are stuffed. It's a work in progress for sure.


----------



## oath2order (May 21, 2020)

For certain areas it's great. It was terrible for sporting goods and toys.

I remember our HB aisles were actually relatively empty and if they wanted to condense, they could have eliminated backroom sections G through R. My store's beauty team was solid.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 21, 2020)

Wasn’t case less stock suppose to start at the DC ?!


----------



## gsa4lyfe (May 22, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> Wasn’t case less stock suppose to start at the DC ?!


Still being tested! Worked at a store with a caseless DC.


----------



## SigningLady (May 22, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> Wasn’t case less stock suppose to start at the DC ?!



Target really likes putting the horse before the cart and then wondering why we are not moving forward.


----------



## Xanatos (May 22, 2020)

YugTegrat said:


> There's no justification for it as far as efficiency goes.


Disclaimer: I've rarely had any experience with any of this stuff, other than the last 2 months while Starbucks is closed.

I think it's more efficient to get rid of cases right away. 

With cases: you backstock the product when you receive it. Then, the next person who has to pull it (fulfillment, doing 1 for 1s, etc) has to pull the whole case, grab 1 item, and then backstock the rest, which means the item was backstocked, pulled, detrashed, and backstocked again.

Without cases: you detrash it, backstock the items, and then someone (fulfillment, 1 for 1s, etc) just grabs what they need.

In the first scenario, the product was touched 3 times in order to sell the item to a guest. In the second scenario, the product was touched twice in order to sell the item to a guest. It creates a lot more work when you initially receive the item, but it increases the efficiency and probably reduces mistakes.


----------



## happygoth (May 22, 2020)

Xanatos said:


> Disclaimer: I've rarely had any experience with any of this stuff, other than the last 2 months while Starbucks is closed.
> 
> I think it's more efficient to get rid of cases right away.
> 
> ...


I agree. Backstocking something as a case instead of individual items creates more work for everyone but the initial backstocker. In Style we get things like socks and underwear that come packaged together in plastic bags, and I would be pissed if I were pulling one-for-ones and had to delocate a package and then relocate the items I didn't need. Even if they are kept in the case or package, items should be located individually.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (May 22, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> But, see caseless offers a simple solution for everyone here. You can just cut the top off the gigantic box of marshmallows. Put it in open stock and it's all good for everyone. Fulfillment just has to pick the one package. You just have to pull what you need in 1for1s. It works. And, of course it's not just marshmallows. It's all of those ridiculously large casepacks in market that creat headaches for fulfillment, which get transferred into headaches for market.


Agreed.  Haven't experienced this with marshmallows  but I was helping out with SFS a lot in the weeks leading up to Easter.  Having the boxes like this for packages of plastic eggs and grass and all that stuff made it easier.  Well, except when I had to climb a ladder sixteen times for one cart's worth of orders because we haven't really made it the ladder-less back room yet.  But I still think this is a good way to do it.
Otherwise, some of our SFS TMs will put the whole case on their cart.  The packers were accumulating big piles of back stock.
As the DBO for personal care, I actually prefer taking product out of cases right away for everything except when I've got a major reset coming up and have a ton of new product.  Even then, I'll usually unpack a case of each thing so SFS can access it more readily.  Easier for everyone in the end.


----------



## seasonaldude (May 22, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> Wasn’t case less stock suppose to start at the DC ?!



It will be expanding to 4 more DCs once travel restrictions are lifted. Saw it in an article a couple of days ago. They'll be using robots to sort everything into breakpacks by store aisle. They just can't install them right now.


----------



## GRC (May 22, 2020)

How is that going to work? Are we going to get sent boxes with 100 cans of soup in them?


----------



## jenna (May 22, 2020)

GRC said:


> How is that going to work? Are we going to get sent boxes with 100 cans of soup in them?


That will smash anything else in the box?  And then promptly fall through the bottom of the Repack when it's picked up?


----------



## gsa4lyfe (May 22, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> It will be expanding to 4 more DCs once travel restrictions are lifted. Saw it in an article a couple of days ago. They'll be using robots to sort everything into breakpacks by store aisle. They just can't install them right now.


That’s not caseless. That’s a pilot to sort things already sent in repacks. My DC was supposed to roll it out right before covid. It’s cool and the first step to get there but it can’t handle any item over 11 inches cubed. It’s a small package sorter with the same technology used to sort mail.


----------



## Rock Lobster (May 23, 2020)

Aredhel said:


> Maybe I’m missing something but it seems there’s a lot of wasted space on the highest shelves. Gotta pay for it why not use it.



My thoughts exactly


----------



## seasonaldude (May 24, 2020)

We're now being told it's time to start phase two of the backroom reorganization. Apparently, we're doing away with fillgroups. We have two weeks to reorganize the entire backroom by salesfloor location. We mostly have our own ad hoc way of doing that now, but I guess there is some super specific way that we have to change it all.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (May 24, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> We're now being told it's time to start phase two of the backroom reorganization. Apparently, we're doing away with fillgroups. We have two weeks to reorganize the entire backroom by salesfloor location. We mostly have our own ad hoc way of doing that now, but I guess there is some super specific way that we have to change it all.


It’s not that specific. They just rolled it out last week and for now you should stay generally within fill groups for pull efficiency but organize it by sales floor. Most areas stay within fill group with exceptions like bathroom organizer stuff that falls under plastics but is set in bath, which should get backstocked in bath with other bathroom plastics. It’s hit miss but I’ve done almost every fill group expect Toy 2 and Home. All areas ladderless and caseless. The guidelines are pretty broad though and specifically says they’re not rolling out detailed plans because every store is different and to make it up.


----------



## seasonaldude (May 24, 2020)

gsa4lyfe said:


> It’s not that specific. They just rolled it out last week and for now you should stay generally within fill groups for pull efficiency but organize it by sales floor. Most areas stay within fill group with exceptions like bathroom organizer stuff that falls under plastics but is set in bath, which should get backstocked in bath with other bathroom plastics. It’s hit miss but I’ve done almost every fill group expect Toy 2 and Home. All areas ladderless and caseless. The guidelines are pretty broad though and specifically says they’re not rolling out detailed plans because every store is different and to make it up.




Ahh. OK. That makes sense. My info just came from talking to bitching DBOs in passing.


----------



## SigningLady (May 24, 2020)

We've kind of started that process in some aisles. Personal care was purged last week and then each section of that aisle was labels for an aisle- women's shave, toothpaste/mouthwash, men's deodorant, etc. As long as each section can be configured to fit the items it is supposed to hold, this will help with efficiency. But I am wondering how this will work when non-pretied transition comes in. I know the TL of the area is hoping we can just use the upper shelves for that, and only that, when necessary.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (May 24, 2020)

SigningLady said:


> We've kind of started that process in some aisles. Personal care was purged last week and then each section of that aisle was labels for an aisle- women's shave, toothpaste/mouthwash, men's deodorant, etc. As long as each section can be configured to fit the items it is supposed to hold, this will help with efficiency. But I am wondering how this will work when non-pretied transition comes in. I know the TL of the area is hoping we can just use the upper shelves for that, and only that, when necessary.


Flex it out and set early! We already have our back to college bedding out a few weeks early and will be setting the new bedding pogs next week!


----------



## SigningLady (May 24, 2020)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Flex it out and set early! We already have our back to college bedding out a few weeks early and will be setting the new bedding pogs next week!



We are nowhere near being able to do that with many of our DBOs. We can sometimes be ahead on pog workload and are currently a week ahead, but we've never been able to maintain it because either the workload drops to nothing so there's nothing to get ahead on or it's so heavy we fall behind/on time instead.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (May 24, 2020)

SigningLady said:


> We are nowhere near being able to do that with many of our DBOs. We can sometimes be ahead on pog workload and are currently a week ahead, but we've never been able to maintain it because either the workload drops to nothing so there's nothing to get ahead on or it's so heavy we fall behind/on time instead.


Yeah the fluctuation is tough with hours. Luckily that’s my big focus and I write the schedule so I always make sure to have 40-80 hours on pog even on the weeks we only have little to no work so they can set ahead


----------



## FlowTeamChick (May 24, 2020)

gsa4lyfe said:


> It’s not that specific. They just rolled it out last week and for now you should stay generally within fill groups for pull efficiency but organize it by sales floor. Most areas stay within fill group with exceptions like bathroom organizer stuff that falls under plastics but is set in bath, which should get backstocked in bath with other bathroom plastics. It’s hit miss but I’ve done almost every fill group expect Toy 2 and Home. All areas ladderless and caseless. The guidelines are pretty broad though and specifically says they’re not rolling out detailed plans because every store is different and to make it up.


Whew!  This is already sort of how I have my backroom area set up.  Almost always caseless and ladderless except for all the extra product at Christmas time.
But does this mean that trash bags will finally be with paper instead of chemicals?  Those areas are way far apart in my store and it always bugs me when I have to push that batch - get all the chem done and trot wa-a-ay down the other way to push a few boxes of trash bags.


----------



## PogDog (May 28, 2020)

Heard there's a replenishment process update coming for inbound to match with the caseless backroom. 

Rapid or Ready something. Trucks will be push all with less back stock based on SFQ. Is anyone with caseless seen less inventory in their backrooms (pre-COVID)? We've been focusing on purging to get our backroom units below a threshold. A lot of D-Code and clearance. Unlocating almost all our movies. It's wild times. Our backroom is starting to look like a ghost town (except for pets. 🤷🏻‍♂️ Overflowing with product).


----------



## seasonaldude (May 28, 2020)

PogDog said:


> Heard there's a replenishment process update coming for inbound to match with the caseless backroom.
> 
> Rapid or Ready something. Trucks will be push all with less back stock based on SFQ. Is anyone with caseless seen less inventory in their backrooms (pre-COVID)?



Not really. It tends to go in cycles. Everytime we get a bckroom section somewhat clean and empty the DC sends us a ton of product for that section that won't go out. Everytime. Especially in PP1. It gets extremely ugly with upcoming sale items because we can't sweep them back and corporate can't seem to figure out that not every sale will increase sales one hundred fold. It's not as bad in PP2, but even there upcoming sales can fill up backroom aisles quickly. Stationary is it's own special hell. We're already getting school supplies in for BTS and we haven't even sold down all the extra supplies they sent us for last year. Yay to getting multiple casepacks of junk when you already have hundreds of it sitting in repacks in the back.


----------



## jenna (May 28, 2020)

PogDog said:


> Heard there's a replenishment process update coming for inbound to match with the caseless backroom.
> 
> Rapid or Ready something. Trucks will be push all with less back stock based on SFQ. Is anyone with caseless seen less inventory in their backrooms (pre-COVID)? We've been focusing on purging to get our backroom units below a threshold. A lot of D-Code and clearance. Unlocating almost all our movies. It's wild times. Our backroom is starting to look like a ghost town (except for pets. 🤷🏻‍♂️ Overflowing with product).



I agree.  It goes in cycles.  A major reset fills up my BR - mainly when it's taken down for the next set.   Think something like Mini- Seasonal that has dually located items.   Mini Seasonal changes, and all those extra items have to go somewhere.

Overall, I have less product in my BR than during previous years.

: knocks wood :

And I always seem to have 2-3 DPCIs that have an excess amount of inventory for no reason... no upcoming POGs or REVs.  Like 50 of one item, that is now caseless, and can't be swept back.  I put out what I can, but I don't understand the logic.  Probably sell three a week, so I have 5 months supply in the BR, with more arriving on the truck.


----------



## PogDog (May 29, 2020)

Ready Fulfillment. That's what I was trying to remember.


----------



## SigningLady (Jun 4, 2020)

We're being given direction to not have any backstock now. None. I am fully on board for this in high demand areas like hand soap, wipes, and paper, but I am struggling with this is other areas. It starting to look like tacky and unkempt on the salesfloor.

Pushing to get ladderless and crouchless is just busy work if we're also not allowed to use the space in between.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 4, 2020)

SigningLady said:


> We're being given direction to not have any backstock now. None. I am fully on board for this in high demand areas like hand soap, wipes, and paper, but I am struggling with this is other areas. It starting to look like tacky and unkempt on the salesfloor.
> 
> Pushing to get ladderless and crouchless is just busy work if we're also not allowed to use the space in between.


How does that work when they send 10,000 cans of progresso soup


----------



## SigningLady (Jun 4, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> How does that work when they send 10,00 cans of progresso soup



Told to partner with the TL and find somewhere to put it. Grocery for us is so far from being anywhere close to ladderless/crouchless it is almost funny. We have one section in a backroom aisle where the bottom shelf was taken out to keep people from backstocking there. Guess what? Now we've got food items backstocked directly on the floor there. 🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 4, 2020)

What a fucking disaster that must be, SigningLady. 

As a not-lazy GM TM, the laziness of other GMTMs pisses me right the fuck off. They're allergic to backstocking, though we haven't had any instructions against backstocking, in the big. Dudes. _You make the same amount of money whether you put the item on the floor or in the backroom, so fucking do as you're told. _My ETL has started working overnights because the overstocking was so bad and the floor just looked like shit, nothing is where it belongs, INFs are ridiculous (because stuff isn't in it's proper spot and flex doesn't look around), prices are off so guests are pissed and taking up time we don't have with (justified) price challenges, and so on.

As a short person who only works closing shifts, there's nothing I would love more than not have to deal with either cardboard or ladders/the Wave to get stuff from the back, but I just don't see how it's realistic. Particularly these days when inventory is so unpredictable and we get, say, a pallet of candles a few days after we get an inventory alert that we're not getting home items for a couple months and we've replaced all of the endcaps with other stuff that we have too much of. 

Maybe when the covid situation settles and inventory gets predictable again we can see, but right now it's so all over the map that I don't see how Spot isn't looking at those type of initiatives and saying "Yeah...maybe not now."


----------



## GRC (Jun 5, 2020)

Having no backstock at all makes no sense... wouldn't you want there to be some backstock, so that you can refill the floor without needing another truck to come? Because the only way to realistically have no backstock is to get sent only what fits on the floor, which means the floor will be out more often. Not to mention that there's shelves in the back for a reason... why would you just leave all that space empty and useless?


----------



## SigningLady (Jun 5, 2020)

I have noticed there is very little backstock from working freight from the truck. Ridiculously little. Out of two full uboats, I ended up with a handful of items that should be backstocked the other night. And it's not just certain areas, I've worked Paper, hba, chem, home, domestics these last few weeks and across the board, very little to no backstock without flexing.


----------



## jenna (Jun 5, 2020)

No back stock at all is ridiculous.  Good luck in BTS/Stationary! or Toys! or Pillows! or Cosmetics! or Groceries! or .... 

: you get the point :

🙄

How about the DC not send me 60 of one DPCI that I sell maybe three of a week? -- not on an upcoming SP, either.


----------



## SigningLady (Jun 5, 2020)

jenna said:


> No back stock at all is ridiculous.  Good luck in BTS/Stationary! or Toys! or Pillows! or Cosmetics! or Groceries! or ....
> 
> : you get the point :
> 
> ...



Barbasol with the green cap! 🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jun 5, 2020)

SigningLady said:


> Barbasol with the green cap! 🤦🏻‍♀️


I'll take your Barbasol with the green cap if you'll take my Native charcoal deodorant.  Guests at my store seem to like to buy the shave cream but aren't interested in the deodorant.  But the DC keeps sending me a lot of both.


----------



## balthrop (Jun 5, 2020)

Just in time is nice in theory but in most of our situation I do not think it it practical nor as flexible as we need it to be.  Having the amount we do in the back has allowed us to ride out some of the dips in freight flow from the material river


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jun 5, 2020)

SigningLady said:


> We're being given direction to not have any backstock now. None. I am fully on board for this in high demand areas like hand soap, wipes, and paper, but I am struggling with this is other areas. It starting to look like tacky and unkempt on the salesfloor.
> 
> Pushing to get ladderless and crouchless is just busy work if we're also not allowed to use the space in between.


I’m 100% ladderless and caseless but crouchless is stupid? I added Waco’s to all my lowercase locations and decreased air gaps in between shelves. Super easy to stay ladders less and caseless once you get there


----------



## Lowandtight (Jun 5, 2020)

Could have had our Consumables backroom fully caseless by now if it wasn't for the rampant frontlanes/OPU/SFS backup calls. It hurts cause I know we could get there in a couple days.


----------



## Bosch (Jun 5, 2020)

Oh lord BTS we always send back cases of notebooks and paper.. Guess we are going to have lots of both from now on.


----------



## Psyfire (Jun 5, 2020)

jenna said:


> How about the DC not send me 60 of one DPCI that I sell maybe three of a week? -- not on an upcoming SP, either.


Me when I get 15 copies of Where The Crawdads Sing in one box


----------

